# Excel 2013 standard power pivot



## sm3117 (Mar 2, 2017)

Good morning,
I need to install an update for Excel 2013 Standalone in order to enable Power Pivot, but I get the error "There are no products affected by this package installed on this system".
I have tried Service Packing Office 2013, but I get the same error and I have also tried to search for the specific Add-in COM
Any help?


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 2, 2017)

There are different Excel "products" - some have Power apivot and some don't. Power Pivot was never an upgrade in 2013. I wrote this some time ago nad I think it is still correct. 
Which Versions of Excel come with Power Pivot? - Excelerator BI


----------



## RoryA (Mar 2, 2017)

Standalone Excel should have it, and I think it originally involved a product update. Standalone is not the same as Standard though, so I wonder if there's some confusion here?


----------



## sm3117 (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes, I do have Excel Standard not Standalone...

Is there any possibility for Excel Standard?

This was the update I referred to in the previous post: https://support.microsoft.com/es-es...tion-of-the-excel-2013-update-august-13,-2013


----------



## RoryA (Mar 3, 2017)

It's only available for Standalone and ProPlus, I'm afraid.


----------



## sm3117 (Mar 3, 2017)

OK, thanks anyway!


----------

